# Sign for the kid who stole my Jigsaw puppet last year



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sign for the kid who stole my Jigsaw puppet last year. Although he returned it, after my ToTers squealed him out... I haven't forgotten... evil laugh. And my poor Billy was traumatized. LOL

This is for you, Luke. 










(sidenote: it's a stolen sign idea)


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

cool


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Although it would stir controversy, it would be funny to put in parenthesis at the bottom... (this means you, Luke.)


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: There always seems to be one bad apple in the bunch, huh? Unfortunately one is all it takes to ruin your night! Love the sign CC....reminds me of something I would do.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the sign. Glad to hear Jigsaw was returned. I've often thought of a sign saying "Thieves will become next years decoration"


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Bahahahaha!!!  Love it.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

i think i might (steel) that one! next years decoration lol


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

HEHEHE! Love it Cathy!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

CreeepyCathy - I like it!

Spooky1 - I like your idea too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

thank you everyone.  
I laughed the entire time I was making it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Good stuff CC! 
Add a corpse, prop that is, lying on its stomach with a couple gun shot wounds to its back. Or, even better, an arrow stuck in its privates. The police might night like it though. Ahh yes, good times.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I love it!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Let's hope your puppet (and the rest of your property) will be safe this year, Cathy.

Here's another idea:


----------



## MarxNutz (Aug 9, 2012)

I had several little blow-up alien toys decorating my yard last year and all but one got stolen by neighborhood kids... If I get ALEC done for this year, I think I'll make a sign warning that thieves will be pursued by the large evil creature in my yard lol


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

That is great hahaha! At least you got it back


----------

